# Mühle-Glashütte Nautic Timer



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Mühle-Glashütte Nautic Timer (M1-41-20)

The Nautic Timer case is 42.5 x 49 x 13.7 mm. The relatively short case
with space milled out for the bracelet retaining screws provides a good
fit for smaller wrists. The white dial is luminous. I like the look and feel
of the one piece (no insert) stainless bezel. The magnifier is on the 
inside of the sapphire crystal over the date window. The outside of the
crystal is flat. It is a nice watch, that I traded away chasing some other
watch. I suppose that is part of the watch collecting process.









Member inlanding posted some nice photos of the Nautic Timer.
(look --> there)

The Nautic Timer is no longer made. Mühle-Glashütte still makes a version
called the "S.A.R. Rescue-Timer" with the same case, but only with a black
dial and without the rotating bezel.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## john111 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hope you traded for a better or same quality.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

I traded the Nautic Timer for a Sinn that later became this one
which I still have. Some cash was required.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

The Nautic Timer was such a clean, solid looking piece. At least it was traded for another high quality and interesting Muhle.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Good trade as I like that watch very much.


----------



## wardog (Feb 11, 2006)

Still enjoying mine...


----------

